# Zampone



## daznz (May 8, 2008)

Hi ya all

Does anyone have an awesome  Zampone recipe they would like to share?

Thanks Daza


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, put it in a pot of water and boil the bejesus out of it, add lentils and boil some more!

then eat congealed gristle.

sorry, i couldn't help it.  It's what you get at new years' eve parties here, and I fail to see what is festive about it, except that you can fill up a ton of people at little cost.  That's how everyone i know makes it.

Does anyone actually LIKE it? 

Maybe there IS some recipe out there that would make it palatable.  But i never had it.


----------

